# What Do You Play Besides Animal Crossing?



## Freya (Jul 7, 2013)

Animal Crossing is the first 'casual' game that I've played in a while. I'm quite into games like World of Warcraft, Runescape, Guild Wars, Diablo II and III, Starcraft, and even some Minecraft when I'm with buddies! I'm also a fan Legend of Zelda and Pokemon because I grew up with those games ^.^ But what do you play, if anything?


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 7, 2013)

Goodness. I have so many games, but I'll just name some of my favorites:

Animal Crossing, of course! - I own every one except for City Folk, which I don't even like after playing at a friends house)
Kingdom Hearts - I have most games)
Legend of Zelda; Ocarina of Time 3D - first LoZ I've ever played and I LOVE IT!
Pokemon - I'm a 90s kid, grew up with it!

And a couple odd and ends games. I mostly play on portable consoles, but I do have a gamecube and PlayStation 2 that I sometimes use.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 7, 2013)

Well since I'm not home for another 2 weeks I'm playing nothing but 3DS games, but I'm bored of all my games so it's mostly Animal Crossing :/


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 7, 2013)

I have been playing mostly Mario 64 as I need to complete the game. I would be playing San Andreas, but PS2 has a "Disc Tray is open" error and I need to get it sent off.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm playing Feral Heart and Yoshi's Island ds. (Also Flipnote Studio, if that counts.)


----------



## oath2order (Jul 7, 2013)

I play RuneScape, Minecraft, Legend of Zelda, Skyrim...


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 7, 2013)

Right now I'm only really playing Team Fortress 2 and New Leaf, and some occasional Minecraft with a friend.

Most recent completed game would be Bastion.


----------



## Wish (Jul 7, 2013)

I play Vindictus pretty hardcore, if anyone wants to party with me then my ign is nyuumi.

I main Evie


----------



## Hey Listen! (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm considering getting back into runescape for 07scape.  I play league of legends a ton.  I love the Jak and Daxter, Ratchet and Clank, Tak and the power of juju, the old spyros, halo, minecraft, uncharted.  Fun Fun Fun


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jul 7, 2013)

LoZ: Phantom Hourglass & Spirit Tracks.


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jul 8, 2013)

I mainly play AC:NL at the moment, because of my continued addiction, but on occasion I will play LOZot3D, and Luigis Mansion: Dark Moon.  But I hate that you cant just save whenever on Luigi, this limits my playing of it since sometimes I only have a few minutes at a time during breaks or on my lunch hour.

Unfortunately for me there is nothing new worth playing on my xbox360 or my Wii.

A friend has invited me to try out Nexus online but I usually avoid online games like the plague.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 8, 2013)

Dark Moon and Ocarina of Time 3D are both awesome.

Never heard of Nexus Online.


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 8, 2013)

I have played ACNL non stop since I brought it but before that I enjoyed playing Zelda, Spirit Tracks. I got exactly halfway through it and racked up 50 hours playing time. Other than that I also played Pokemon black, Tetris and Zelda Ocarina Of Time. I started playing Donkey Kong but my boyfriend claimed it.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 8, 2013)

Just NL at the moment  but i still have Paper Mario to finish, Luigis mansion to finish, and Kid Icarus to finish and i got it on launch date!!!


----------



## Oriana (Jul 8, 2013)

I play a little bit of everything. One minute I'll be playing New Leaf, the next minute I'll be playing Skyrim, then some Far Cry 3, then I'm playing Pokemon, then I'll top it off with some Legend of Zelda, followed by some Mass Effect. ^^


----------



## Beanie (Jul 8, 2013)

I will never stop playing Pokemon! Although I have never been a "hardcore" gamer. Like I wouldn't go around collecting everything and needing everything to be perfect. My all time favorite game though is probably Kingdom Hearts 2. Pretty stoked that 3 got announced after so many years! But right now the games I do have on my computer still is Sim City, SC2, Diablo 3, Skyrim, L4D2, Portal 2, and Sims 3 but I already barely open those :< I used to be super addicted to Maple Story too. I am only playing Animal Crossing because it's casual and after you do stuff for the day the most you can do is just check on your villagers and see if there's anything they want; good game for people like me who do nothing but work & school & hang out with people once in awhile lol.


----------



## MadCake (Jul 9, 2013)

I play MANY games. Here's to name a few.
Legend of Zelda: First game was wind waker, I started to get the hang of it around Twilight princess's gamecube release. Loved the series since then.
Metroid: I'm a fan of the space games, So Metroid was no exception. It's my favorite Sci-Fi game to boot. So far, I've beaten Prime and Fusion (It was hard to beat it; SA-X kept me from playing for weeks at a time.)
Kirby: Favorite game series as a younger kid (I'm 11), And I admit it.. I still like it even though I'm a tomboy. 
Harvest Moon: It's a little limited, But hey, We can ride horses! If we did that in Animal Crossing, We'd be arrested for harassment.
And a lot moar.
And recently, MapleStory and Toontown.


----------



## cwertle (Jul 9, 2013)

As of now, I'm playing Super mario bros III, Ocarina of time, Kirby 64, Kirbys adventure, Starfox64, Metroid II, Donkey kong (gameboy) and Pokemon Soulsilver.


----------



## Awesomness (Jul 9, 2013)

I love Minecraft, Pokemon, Mario, The Legend of Zelda, and Kirby. So pretty much most of the Nintendo games  .


----------



## Niya (Jul 9, 2013)

Ah....Sims, CoD, Pok?mon, WiiFit (gotta stay fit fo da honeys), and Little Big Planet. Also, Minecraft.


----------



## Chris (Jul 9, 2013)

_Final Fantasy_ is my absolute favourite series. Ever. 

Other than that, I adore _Kingdom Hearts_ and _Pok?mon_.


----------



## MadCake (Jul 9, 2013)

Also, A lot of Edmund Mcmillen games.
Mostly these two. 








Just a sample of the soundtracks here.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 9, 2013)

Lately I've been playing M&L: Bowser's Inside Story, Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon.
Been feeling an itch to play Perfect Cherry Blossom and Super Mario Galaxy 2. Maybe I'll restart SMG2 and go for 100%. I have yet to complete it. 
Also thinking of trying out Pokemon Black 2. I heard B2/W2 were really good so I should try them out eventually.
I am SO HYPE for M&L: Dream Team and Double Dealing Character, you don't even know.


----------



## Julie (Jul 9, 2013)

Animal Crossing is probably the only casual game I've been playing as well. I'm a strategy RPG fan (SMTIV, come to me!!!)

I also play several online games, mainly Dragon Nest and TF2 but haven't been playing lately because I need to get a new graphics card.
I used to play Dungeon Fighter Online religiously until it shut down last month (RIP in peace) :'(


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 10, 2013)

RPGs and Visual Novels. Also some strategy, simulation and puzzle games.


----------



## Solar (Jul 10, 2013)

For me, AC obviously, Pokemon, League of Legends I really love. Dragon Nest is my drug. LoZ, Mario, and Kingdom Hearts I really enjoy as well!


----------



## laceydearie (Jul 10, 2013)

Asscreed, Mass Effect, Guild Wars 2, a few Mario and LoZ games. I'm going to try Kingdom Hearts or Final Fantasy next. And of course AC. 
Also Pokemon. Been playing it since Firered/Leafgreen and have the Pikachu XL! My second love next to Asscreed and AC.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 11, 2013)

Right now I'm in a proper 3DS mood and have been playing Fire Emblem:Awakening and Legend of Zelda:Ocarina of Time 3D. I also just bought Monster Hunter 3 and will be getting into that shortly.

Other than that, I flit in and out of FIFA on my PS3 and Skyrim, although less and less nowadays.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 13, 2013)

I was born a year before the original AC released (a.k.a. 2001) so I grew up with Pokemon, and I later became attached with Runescape, Minecraft, and the Sims. Of course, I am also a fan of AC now that New Leaf is out.


----------



## Lotte (Jul 13, 2013)

Before Animal Crossing I played League of Legends a lot, but I'm currently taking a long break from it.


----------



## unravel (Jul 14, 2013)

LoZ, Dota 2, Mario Kart and stuff I played alot of games

Anyone dota players here?


----------



## Hey Listen! (Jul 14, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Before Animal Crossing I played League of Legends a lot, but I'm currently taking a long break from it.



I with you on that one.  I need a looonggg break from LoL.  Played this game that I dug out of my closet this weekend called Zapper.  You're like a cricket that zaps stuff and smashed eggs.  I had some fun with it


----------



## Chikusho (Jul 15, 2013)

I play Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate for 3DS mostly other than Animal Crossing.

I'm also a massive Sonic the Hedgehog fan so I bash out Sonic Adventure 2 Battle and Sonic Generations on the Xbox 360. And lets not forget about Skyrim.


----------



## Nookster1994 (Jul 15, 2013)

Besides Animal Crossing i play mostly RPG's. But i really love JRPG's especially games with a hand drawn style they look amazing. Heres a couple RPG series that i play.  Atelier, Dragon Quest, Final Fantasy, Disgaea, Mana Kheima, Persona, Shin Megami Tensei.  All amazing games 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Besides Animal Crossing i play mostly RPG's. But i really love JRPG's especially games with a hand drawn style they look amazing. Heres a couple RPG series that i play.  Atelier, Dragon Quest, Final Fantasy, Disgaea, Mana Kheima, Persona, Shin Megami Tensei.  All amazing games


----------



## Avocado (Jul 16, 2013)

Nowadays UMvC3, Littlebigplanet 1 and 2, Modnation Racers, and Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jul 16, 2013)

Most likely Pokemon.


----------



## EpicSnivy (Jul 16, 2013)

Apart from Animal Crossing, I don't have anything which I play daily.

I do play other games, but it's really depends on the phase I'm in at that time.


----------



## Lemons (Jul 16, 2013)

I used to play a whole lot of stuff. Not so much right now since I don't have my PS3 and Wii with me, but I can still play on the 3DS and PC. Nowadays I tend to play less games at a time but spend more hours and replay them often.

But to name what I'm playing currently besides Animal Crossing, I'm still trying Lunatic+ in Fire Emblem: Awakening, the new Tomb Raider and Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask.
...also, today I couldn't resist and bought Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 on steam.

When I get the chance to play with my PS3 and Wii, I usually play a little bit of Ni no Kuni and replay Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn for the 300th time


----------



## MojoRisin (Jul 18, 2013)

World of Warcraft: I don't anymore, but I spent about a month being 24/7 on that game

Pokemon: I have played EVERY game. My favorites would be Gen I and II, can't choose between them. Red was the first I played, Crystal the first I owned. Made me become a sucker for 8-bit music

LoZ: Favorite is Majora's Mask. Brilliant game, probably my favorite I've ever played.

Smash Bros... favorite would be Melee. Emotional reasons, really. I played this a lot with my cousins. 

I love Okami! I think it's very underrated. 

Portal.. Skyrim... I can't think of many others haha


----------



## burnside (Jul 18, 2013)

Resident Evil, Ace Attorney, Project Diva, Katamari Damacy, Sonic Adventure, Spyro, Kirby, Star Fox, and occasionally Mario Kart.


----------



## Gumball (Jul 18, 2013)

I play alot of minecraft since i love that game! 
Im getting nintendogs+cats soon which im exicted about! 
New super mario brothers 2 is a game i play when im bored.
I havnt played The Last Of Us but i did watch Pewdiepie play it and that is my favorite xbox game ever!!


----------



## Puuhi (Jul 19, 2013)

My favourite game ever would be Valkyria Chronicles but I play lots of JRPGs in general. I love Shin Megami Tensei, the older Final Fantasy games, Disgaea, Grandia, Chrono Trigger, etc. Currently I'm playing Shadow Hearts, which is interesting so far. 

I also enjoyed playing Heavy Rain and its spiritual predecessor Fahrenheit (which is called Indigo Prophecy in the States I think), which were both great fun.

Apart from these games I like playing multiplayer games (shooters) with my boyfriend. I'd never play games like Resident Evil or Borderlands by myself, but playing together is lots of fun. 

On my (3)DS I play NL daily, but I also love the Layton games and Pok?mon. 

I'm really bad at games like Mario, Donkey Kong or Crash Bandicoot because I'm too hot tempered to be able to deal with all the trial and error involved.


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 19, 2013)

I mainly follow the Pokemon franchise. Sometimes I poke into the Mario games.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha#1 (Jul 19, 2013)

XBOX360: Minecraft, halo, cod, skyrim, fallout, borderlands....you name it i played it and probably still play it and own it. 
136 XB360 games in my collection, and counting

PS2: Metal Gear

Zelda: any console, any game i have it and still play it.

3DS: ACNL, and OoT.

thats just a quicky. to type all the games i still play to this day would take forever.
I collect game, and console and i love to play them all just to go back in time to re-live old memories.


----------



## Miggi (Jul 19, 2013)

The best game ever: *Final Fantasy*. I just like the games till X, XIII is crap.
SC2 is ****ing awesome, too. Zerg for the win! 
Zelda is also one of the best games ever. I love the music, the grafics, the atmosphere.. it's just breath-taking. The story is great, too! 
Harvest Moon is a great game. I have grown up with this epic series. Can't wait for the release of Lands of Origin.


----------



## NinjanaMin (Jul 19, 2013)

Errm 
Xbox - Fable, Saints row, Reckoning, Assassins Creed, Sleeping dogs, Final Fantasy.... those types of things 
Gamecube - Mario, Harvest moon & Animal crossing
PS2 - All types of things but mainly Spyro...
PC - Sims and Im saving up for Guild wars 2


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 19, 2013)

Need to still finish Luigis Mansion, Kid Icarus & Paper Mario 
so need to concentrate less on animal crossing haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Need to still finish Luigis Mansion, Kid Icarus & Paper Mario 
so need to concentrate less on animal crossing haha


----------



## nanami. (Jul 19, 2013)

im a huge wuss so i only usually play pretty calm or puzzle type games aa
but i do like pokemon, minecraft, and mario games. i want to play some steam games like tf2 but i feel like my computer would lag too much :<


----------



## RedNoverian (Jul 20, 2013)

I play a lot of horror games like Silent Hill. It's one of my favorite genres. My other favorite is RPGs.


----------



## Caucas (Jul 20, 2013)

My favourite games are Animal Crossing, since playing Animal Crossing wild world from young! Another Mario, including Mario kart etc also another game ive been playing from young! Also tomb raider! I absulotly love action games! Shes so bad ass


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 20, 2013)

any Legend of Zelda game, especially the 3D Ocarina of Time one.. any Mario game.. any Kirby game.. and i like Super Smash Bros as well. i like some Sonic games, but it depends.

edit: oh jeez, i forgot, i play Pokemon too. it was my first video game way back in the day. i'd walk around like a true cool cat with my Gameboy Color and my Pokemon Yellow. B/


----------



## talisheo (Jul 20, 2013)

Pokemon <3, LoZ, Super Smash Brothers, Pikmin, Uncharted, Kirby games, a bunch of random other games... xD
But right now i am addicted to Dating Sims....


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2013)

Fire Emblem Awakening, Ribbit King(I'm the master at frolf; I could be in the world records book for that game), Animal Crossing, Donkey Kong, COD (Only with friends; not really into shooting games), Dynasty Warriors (Which is kind of like FEA, but without the intense storyline), Sonic Racing Transformed, Nintendo Land, New Super Mario Bros. U, Gears of War (Don't judge me), Pokemon, Kirby, StarFox, Kid Icarus, Mortal Kombat, and planning to play Pikmin 3 when it comes out.  Never played a pikmin game before.

I tried Ocarina of time 3D and got stuck really early in the game.  And for some reason I'm one of the few people I know that dislikes minecraft.


----------



## Ciel (Jul 21, 2013)

I usually stick to role playing games. Right now I am working my way through _SMTIV_.


----------



## Wallytehcat (Jul 21, 2013)

I have been playing Borderlands 2 and Luigi's Mansion dark moon.


----------



## salarian (Jul 22, 2013)

I really like RPGs with good storylines.  My favorites would have to be Mass Effect, Fire Emblem Awakening, Dragon Age, and Skyrim.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 22, 2013)

besides AC lately I've been playing rpgs..Legend of Zelda OoT, Etrian Odyssey 4, and Final Fantasy VI


----------



## superheroantics (Jul 22, 2013)

As of late I've gotten into fighting games, like SoulCalibur II, Marvel vs Capcom 2, Tekken Tag Tournament, and Tatsunoko vs Capcom.
Other than that I love platformers, Mega Man and Metroid in particular. Been playing Pokemon ever since Emerald (currently have a complete dex, can't wait to fill up the X and Y dex). Zelda, Mario, Kirby, y'know, first-party stuff. I was pretty much a Nintendo-only gamer until I bought a PS2 last year, now I mostly play that and New Leaf. Even though I grew up with Nintendo, the PS2 is hands down my favorite console.


----------



## Caius (Jul 22, 2013)

Really into The Last Story right now, but other than that I tend to play the hack and slash genre. Drakengard is on the top of my list.


----------



## superheroantics (Jul 22, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> Really into The Last Story right now, but other than that I tend to play the hack and slash genre. Drakengard is on the top of my list.



The Last Story is one of the most beautiful games I have ever played. And I love how it's not that silly turn based combat, too. That's the big reason why I like Kingdom Hearts more than Final Fantasy.


----------



## Caius (Jul 22, 2013)

superheroantics said:


> The Last Story is one of the most beautiful games I have ever played. And I love how it's not that silly turn based combat, too. That's the big reason why I like Kingdom Hearts more than Final Fantasy.



The battle system was really difficult for me to get used to, but once the magic circles were introduced I really enjoyed it. That and countering. 

Can we appreciate the dark and gritty storyline of it and then follow up with:







Edit: I also used 99 prank bananas on Jirall, Asthar, and Therius. I have no regrets. 



Spoiler



Asthar though ;-;


----------



## superheroantics (Jul 22, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Asthar though ;-;



;-;


----------



## Caius (Jul 22, 2013)

superheroantics said:


> ;-;


----------



## darkzero (Jul 24, 2013)

Let's see...

Replaying Mario Galaxy 1, Twilight Princess, Resident Evil 4, Super Mario 3D Land, and Super Metroid when I feel like it.
HarmoKnight and Liberation Maiden when I'm really bored.
League of Legends if my friends are actually wanting to play it. (They never do.)
If I feel like torturing myself I'll play Fire Emblem 4
Nintendo Land if I ever have people over.
Luigi's Mansion 2 since I never beat it and got too bored with the game to even get past the second Mansion.


And I think that's about it.


----------



## demoness (Jul 25, 2013)

To tell the truth, I haven't touched Animal Crossing since 2007, so, a lot; not for any particular reason, I've just been so focused on other things.  To give you an idea of the sorts of games I play, I'll list the following: First-party Sony IPs (particularly those from Naughty Dog and Sucker Punch, but if it's exclusive to Sony I'll buy it--a bit of a loyal fan in that regard, but if it's bad I'll acknowledge it as such; ) Western RPGs (Dragon Age, Fallout, The Elder Scrolls, Kingdoms of Amalur, and Diablo are some of my favorite franchises; ) select JRPGs, generally Tales of or Final Fantasy series, sometimes something from Level 5; action-adventure games (I know this is broad, but I really do enjoy this umbrella of games across all platforms, from Zelda to The Last of Us; ) and stealth games (Dishonored, MGS; ) and platformers. This by no means covers all my favorite games, but certainly account for the genres my collection mostly falls under, as I've enjoyed plenty of FPS, TPS, fighters, simulators, and beat-em ups, but haven't played enough to claim I always do.  I can easily find a game I like under any genre, though I probably own only one or two games in any I didn't list.

Lately I've played Dynasty Warriors 8 (still am), Skyrim, Fallout 3, The Last of Us, Uncharted 3, Tomb Raider 2013, Ni No Kuni, Dishonored, and Fuse in recent memory.


----------



## CoincidentalMadness (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm looking forward for Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F coming out for the PS3, so badly. I've been playing the demo so much too, so that explains my excitement for the game. Been playing a bit of the Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm series too.

The games that I would replay over and over again would be Touhou 7, 8, and 10 on my PC. On normal at least, I wouldn't dare to go on Lunatic. xD


----------



## chillv (Jul 25, 2013)

Brain Age, Wario Ware, Kirby, Rhythm Heaven and Pikmin


----------



## idiotcurl (Jul 25, 2013)

I play Left 4 Dead 2 almost daily. My mother and I are zombie addicts and L4D2 is our favourite game ever to play together. We dusted off the first one today and played that for a bit.
I also beat the Deadpool video game the other day. Until I bought the game I haven't been much of a comic book fan but Deadpool really changed my mind. 
Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword is also on my list of games to play but I never seem to get around to it. I got it for Christmas the year it came out but I end up replaying Ocarina of Time or Windwaker of Twilight Princess instead. Or playing Pokemon fangames through an emulator.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jul 26, 2013)

As I'm growing up (25 year old kid currently) I'm gaming less and less. Cooking more, developing skills like sewing, etc instead. I used to play WoW before I nearly became an addict and quit cold turkey. Used to be a fan of MMORPG's like Endless Online, Gunz was even a MOD on a friend's pirated Ragnarok server for about a year. As my AC addiction is finally showing signs of releasing it's grip on all my game time I'm returning to Etrian Odyssey 4 which I picked up about two weeks before NL released, and considering buying the latest Fire Emblem title for the 3ds.


----------



## infallible (Jul 26, 2013)

i've currently been obsessed with the Assassin's Creed series. amazing games. and of course, Animal Crossing. i just got my own ps3, so instead of waiting for the family ps3 to be free, i can play all the time now, which also means i need more games. 

i started playing bioshock on my computer, but the controls were wonky, so i'm going to get the trilogy for ps3 as soon as i get a job... and have money that isn't for food... 

i have Uncharted 3, as it came with my ps3, but i haven't played the others so i have no idea what i'm doing. i might buy the others when i have the money. 

also, i'm going to get The Last of Us, probably the Arkham games, the Deadpool game (it's so campy and raunchy, but i read the comics so i have to play the game), and hmm i need some suggestions?


----------



## burnside (Jul 26, 2013)

CoincidentalMadness said:


> I'm looking forward for Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F coming out for the PS3, so badly. I've been playing the demo so much too, so that explains my excitement for the game. Been playing a bit of the Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm series too.
> 
> The games that I would replay over and over again would be Touhou 7, 8, and 10 on my PC. On normal at least, I wouldn't dare to go on Lunatic. xD


What is Project Diva F's demo like?


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 26, 2013)

Dragon Quest fanboy thing here. Although I respect Final Fantasy fans.

And Touhou. Lots of Touhou. All in Easy Modo (that's for kids!) except for PCB which I can complete on Normal and Easy Ultra.


----------



## Napoleonic (Jul 26, 2013)

Some strategy games ( Fire Emblem, Yggdra Union ).  Most of the time I play MMOs, though.  I have LaTale, Guild Wars 2, Mabinogi, and S4 League on this computer right now.  Also Tiara Concerto but that's in Japanese and I just kind of run around not knowing what to do.


----------



## Stitched (Jul 26, 2013)

I play RPG's for the most part, so I love the Pokemon series.  I also play sidescrollers like the Kirby series.  I also frequently play through Paper Mario TTYD, as well as Paper Mario.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 29, 2013)

mostly play Pokemon, also play some Borderlands 2 now and then, jusy RPGS...I love them!


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 29, 2013)

I like playing Harvest Moon, but my brother lost A New Beginning. Plus, my file on Animal Parade is stuck on my old Wii. I really want to boot that up soon with a 32MB SD card... lol.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 29, 2013)

fire emblem, pokemon, and some mmo's.


----------



## latenightcctv (Jul 30, 2013)

Pokemon mainly, as well as Animal Crossing and Mario/Zelda games.


----------



## intropella (Jul 31, 2013)

Harvest Moon, Maple Story, Mario Kart (any), League of Legends, and Pokemon..
Other than that I don't play games that often,.


----------



## Pixelshift (Jul 31, 2013)

I play Mario Tennis Open, Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, Mario Kart 7, Mario & Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games, Paper Mario: Sticker Star, SpeedX 3D: Hyper Edition, Super Mario Galaxy 2 (I actually beat it, after about 10,000 attempts), Just Dance 4, and Super Paper Mario.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah, yes, I forgot...
I also play Mario Kart Wii and Luigi's Mansion. BTW I'm posting on my 3DS, so it's impossible for me to post an edit, lol


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 31, 2013)

Pokemon, Mario, MMORPGs(Runescape normally), Mario Kart.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 1, 2013)

Pokemon, Mario games (Mario Kart, Super Smash Bros, etc.), Kirby games, GW2, WoW, and Skyrim currently.  I tend to stick to MMORPGs or simple, cutesy games for the most part.


----------



## CrackFox (Aug 1, 2013)

On 3ds: Harvest Moon, Pokemon and a few Mario titles

PS3: Resident Evil, Red Dead Redemption

I've played lots of games in the past but those are ones i'm playing right now, on PS3 anyway.


----------



## Solar (Aug 3, 2013)

Lol, I used to play Harvest Moon all the time, but the only reason I played was to get married. I don't even like the farming aspect. xD


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 6, 2013)

- Sims
- Mario Kart
- Harvest Moon
- Pokemon

Yeah.


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 6, 2013)

Considering I'm immaturely bitter at New Leaf because of grass deterioration being bad enough to turn me off the game after a week, I play a LOT of things besides animal Crossing. *takes a deep breath*

-I play Sonic games. Sonic Adventure DX, Sonic Adventure 2, Sonic Heroes, Sonic Riders, and Sonic Generations being my favorites.
-I play the Viva Pinata games. I love them to bits and I hope Microsoft passes it off to Nintendo or something because I'd rather buy a Wii U than an Xbox One. In fact I will never buy one so Trouble In Paradise is the last game I'll own as of now.
-I play the Zelda Series. I've played A Link to the Past, Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Wind Waker, Twilight Princess, and Skyward Sword off the top of my head. TP and SS are my favorites!
-I play The Dragon Age series. I loved Origins and Awakening. Dragon Age 2 is meh with me. I will only beat it to continue the story into the third game if it isn't on a next gen console.
-I play the Mass Effect Series. Garrus is my Husbando.
-I love the Jak and Daxter games. Though I've only played the first, second, and third game.
-I've played one game in each generation of pokemon and look forward to getting X in October.
-I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Lunar series. Lunar the Silver star was one of my first rpgs and I recently played the sequal on playstation. It is amazing. However the DS game is terrible.
-I love the elder scrolls series. I would love to play more than Oblivion and Skyrim, but I can't. ):
-I've played fable 2 and 3.
-I love Luigi's Mansion 1 and 2. Though it hurts my thumbs to play 2 for too long.
-Though I haven't played the most recent games, I've always been a fan of the final fantasy series.
-I love the Harvest Moon series. Though the only games I've played are 64, A Wonderful Life, DS Cute, and Animal Parade. I want to try out the Rune Factory series so I hope to get 4 when it comes out since you can play as a girl in that game. I'm actually playing through Animal Parade again.

Random other games: F Zero GX, Rayman Origins, Roller Coaster Tycoon 2, The Sims Series, Ty the Tasmanian Tiger, Chrono Trigger, Digimon World, Kid Icarus Uprising, Ys Books I and II, Dark Cloud, and Epic Mickey.

Yeah. Yeah I've played a ton of games.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 6, 2013)

Let me update my list for the final time.

-Pokemon
-Sims
-Mario(including MarioKart)
-Style Savvy: Trendsetters

That's it. I play a very small amount of games but I hope to expand in the years to come.


----------



## wolfmom (Aug 8, 2013)

When I get chance to play (other than AC) it's generally Persona, Left4dead, Okami (reminds me, must get daughter to let me play Okamiden) and Project Zero. Also have a minor obsession with Devil May Cry and Castlevania games


----------



## VividVero (Aug 9, 2013)

I play some horror games on the xbox360 along with my favorite game Alice:Madness Returns and minecraft along with some Pokemon games especially the mystery dungeon games! ^^ I used to play Skyrim but theres a glitch in my game file and I dunno how to fix it so im stuck  I also play Professor Layton games and nintendogs games


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 9, 2013)

Lately I haven?t been playing as many games, I have pretty much just been playing Animal Crossing, and watched anime 
I play Tera, Call of duty black ops 2, Battlefield 3, Minecraft, Mario Kart, Other Mario games, GW2,  hopefully they will make Time Splitters 4 soon Probably not through ._.
I have 82 games on Steam alone lol, but I barely play any of them D:
There?s also Xbox games, but I don?t really play a lot of xbox anymore, because i got a powerful PC now.
I?m planning on getting some of the awesome games coming out/have come out for 3ds, I just need a job first xD.
Especially can?t wait for Pokemon X and Y


----------



## Doubleuman (Aug 9, 2013)

Team Fortress 2, Minecraft, Mario games, etc.


----------



## Lunarbug (Aug 10, 2013)

Team Fortress 2, Skyrim, Left 4 Dead 2, Guns of Icarus Online, and Civilization V are the games I play consistently lately.


----------



## BeckTheMayor (Aug 11, 2013)

Well, I play Minecraft, Sims 3, Lord of The Rings video game, FeralHeart and Age Of Empires


----------



## charmed girl (Aug 11, 2013)

I am starting to play Art Academy again but not very good at drawing lol. Thinking of actually completing my Zelda spirit tracks game I got halfway through it before getting bored.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 15, 2013)

Minecraft is something I'm always playing.
At the moment, other than AC and Minecraft, I'm playing some Fire Emblem 7 and Civ 5.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 15, 2013)

TF2, Minecraft, The Binding of Isaac, Super Smash Bros Melee and Brawl,
Also, Pokemon!  Pokemon, Pokemon, Pokemon.  I love that series.

And I forgot, The Legend of Zelda!  Whichever game I have prepared.


----------



## xseed (Aug 16, 2013)

RPGS, Platformerds, ROMS. Ect


----------



## beebs (Aug 16, 2013)

Erm. . . I forgot. . . what did I _use_ to do. . .


----------



## Flareon-Fusion (Aug 16, 2013)

I played Pok?mon White2 and Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon Gates to Infinity! I would've played more of my games if I was interested in them still!  I'm a fan of Pok?mon if you can tell by my name and signature!


----------

